# Question for any GCRM patients...



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all, I started down-reg with GCRM and Medical Associates in Belfast a week or so ago.  So far GCRM side has been great at staying in touch, or any time I've had to contact them.  Just wondering what anyone's opinion of the Medical Associates side is?

For example, I phoned this morning to tell them that my period had started and I need my baseline scan on Monday (as per GCRM's instructions), and was told by the receptionist that they already have 6 booked in for Monday morning, are trying to get a second doctor to help and will phone me back later this morning....now afternoon and no call yet.  I just think the receptionist always sounds really flustered by GCRM patients and asks a million questions (ok slight exaggeration  ) - it's as if they find it difficult to cope with this extra business on top of their normal stuff.  I'm just hoping that this isn't how it continues every time I need a scan/test.....


----------



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Irishflower
You could always try Ralf Roberts who's out in dundonald, he looked after our scans last year when we cycled with GCRM before they opened the satellie clinics? I appreciate it might be the other side of belfast but if you can get your appointment on the day you need it without any hassle it would be worth it. I seem to remember that we had all our scans early in the morning so hopefully this info helps?

best of luck with your treatment

d


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

A good suggestion Dandygirl but the thing is, all the scans are included in the price with the satellite clinic and they'll want to scan you too so you may end up paying twice?

who's your consultant? I have an email for Dr Agbaje if that's any use, if I was stuck for anything I would email him. If I remember, they only do scans on certain days.

Once you get one scan though, the receptionist will book your next one there and then.


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks ladies, it's only a minor problem so was just having a bit of a rant more than anything    I do always get through and get an appointment etc., I just find the receptionists a little confused sometimes by us GCRM patients!!!


----------



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Irishflower 
I hope all got sorted for you, but just for any others out there as far as I know Dr. Ralf Roberts is also doing the scans as he is named as another satellite clinic on the other side of belfast (according to the GRCM website) so at least you've another option just in case!
All the best

D


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

I know dandygirl thanks - great that there is that second option, especially for those who might find one area much handier than the other.


----------

